# Measurement



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Could someone with a 54cm Domane tell me what the front- center measurement is. Thanks


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine is 58 but if you go into the Trek website and enter P1 program you can call up a chart with all exact frame measurements for each bike.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks tried that but does not have front-center measurement, not able to determine if 54cm will have toe overlap or not


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

wayne said:


> Thanks tried that but does not have front-center measurement, not able to determine if 54cm will have toe overlap or not


Got a Trek dealer nearby? Trek doesn't supply that number. FWIW, I have toe overlap with my 58cm Domane, and I would expect that you will on a properly sized Domane frame too.

For a road bike ridden at road speed, I've never known toe overlap to be an issue, except at barely moving-crawling-jockeying-sub walking kind of maneuvering and speed. At any reasonable speed beyond that kind of jockeying-crawling, the wheel is never deflected enough from the frame plane for it to be an issue.

Off road is a different issue altogether.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Know what your saying, perhaps in theory but have a hole in the front of my left Shimano shoe and another starting in the right. Had a friend break his collar bone because of overlap


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

wayne said:


> Know what your saying, perhaps in theory but have a hole in the front of my left Shimano shoe and another starting in the right. Had a friend break his collar bone because of overlap


Interesting, because what I am saying is fairly broadly held for road bikes and road cycling. It's very common with modern geometries, and not a problem at all, until you get to the really slow end of things and tight spaces. But don't take my word for it - see this. If you search these forums you'll find similar answers to mine.

Curious - what kind of riding have you and your friend been doing that resulted in wearing out shoe toes and breaking collar bones from toe overlap? What models of bikes?


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

What happens is when riding in the hills with wife I will do u turns to double back to her and just catch the front /side of the shoe otherwise not aware of it; my friend was riding in the city and clipped his shoe doing a track stand and hit the deck both on felts


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Got it. 

Both are those extremes where it can be a problem. If it's an issue for you, and you want a go-fast road bike, you may be shopping for a while, depending on your foot size. It's fairly common, especially in the smaller frame sizes.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Your so right about that , sz 46 shoe. Maybe Domane ,none in area until Spring. Thanks


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I've got the 58cm size, wear a 45 shoe, have toe overlap of about 1 cm at the worst.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

54cm with sz 46 won't work then have to look elsewhere. thanks appreciate your time


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

The 56 & 54 Madones I have had all had toe overlap, when you're making a U-turn, try pointing your toes down! Not worth buying a huge frame just to solve this :thumbsup:


----------

